# I'm Outta Here



## videoman40 (May 7, 2007)

To Rollitup and it's members.
Most of you know me, and I've come to love you during my stay here.

I think I must have the largest buddy list in existance.
You write to me daily, and I reply to each and every one of you.

If you've noticed, I have been here, just a quieter version.
There have been some hurt feelings, I know Mogie got a bit herself, sorry Mogie!

I feel the bottom line, for me is the fascist comment, and all the other insults perpetrated by nongreenthumb towards me, because as he put it, babygro asked him to help him out. He also admits in private that if he had to put up with all the crap babygro gave me, he would have banned him too.

Allow me to assure you that this was all self-serving by the two of them. NGT, is mad because I use to send him newcomers his way to buy seeds from him, until I got wind that he was charging 3 times the going rate, simply because they were "newbies". So I stopped send him any more referrals, and he got pissed.

So far as babygro is concerned, I have no idea if his motivation is fueled by financial gain or just to feel important, he has shared his thoughts on selling you all a "do-everything" for ya growing software.

Sometimes I think he just needs to feel important though. Some things he does simply amaze me, like register under another name, have that name say something....and than he posts under his (babygro) name...saying" "yeah, what he said" 
Why would a sane person do such a thing is beyond me.
You can see for yourself right here, https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/12053-epsom-salts.html#post113892
Maybe he just gives himself rep points, when he feels lonely?
in one thread babygro is having his 1st harvest at the end of march....than on another thread, 3 weeks later he claims to be on his 4th grow, are these magic beans your growing babygro?

So far as Rollitup and I are concerned....I think we are traveling a different path, and have different values.

You engaged me to be a mod for you, I thought I would have your support throughout this endevor. You were nowhere to be found during my time as a mod. You didn't give me any rules or guidelines to go by either. I did do my best, and babygro did like to push things, like it or not.

Than when NGT makes a stink, you ran scared. Leaving me high and dry. although, I understand what you've said to me in private, and I do appreciate your support, allthough public support would have been so much nicer. This hardly leaves me in a position to adequately help in your site and be productive here, so I think my time has come to say good bye to you all.
I do love you all!
Peace


----------



## jackinthebox (May 7, 2007)

Much love and respect buddy, will be keepin in touch with you : )
Hope you spread knowledge to where ever you go.


----------



## morp (May 7, 2007)

yeah take it easy bud. check out the grasscity.com forums in you ramblins, some good stuff happenin there.

adios!


----------



## kindprincess (May 7, 2007)

hold the fuck up... am i the only one who has a problem with this?

vman, i like you; don't realy know you, but you gave me the warmest welcome of all at my arival. why are you letting yourself be pushed away? what's up with your thoughts of not being supported? this is a CANNABIS website, where's the damn love?

i am taken at a loss; i hate threads like these. i admit, i have not read the other thread (i'm about to) but, i do believe that your departure is not necessary...

i'm not taking any sides either, i'm only saying that's bs. don't let anyone, anyone at all, run you away from something you like or are a part of. if you do, you've already lost...

v, i'm going to read the attached thread now, if i've pissed anyone off with this rant, oh well... i'm sure you'll get over it eventually.

kp


----------



## kindprincess (May 7, 2007)

ok, i see nothing personally aimed at you in that thread... is there another, of which the topic in question is covered?

regardless; i'm not a mediator, nor am i a moderator. but, i don't think this is right, i'm sorry, i just can't stomach it...

rrrrr, sorry if my nose is too far in the oven, hope i don't get burnt...


----------



## skunkushybrid (May 7, 2007)

Wow. I thought everything was fine. even looked over a minor disgreement betwen you and babygro earlier(I forget the thread), and that fizzled out nicely with the correct information being passed.

I can't believe this Vid'. You rode the storm with the utmost of decorum. Why are you leaving now that it's over? Your info' is sorely needed on this site and likewise your personality too. Won't you reconsider?


----------



## green_nobody (May 7, 2007)

hey video, i would hate to see you leave the ship completely! i know how such an agenda against someone feels, you witnessed my case, don't give up brother or they dark sides goes home with the trophy!

and if you leave, pass something on to me so we stay in touch


----------



## FilthyFletch (May 7, 2007)

Video Id hate to see ya go .I understand your frustration and I have the same towarsd a few that come areound here occassionaly making me wonder if they are sane or not but figure oh well fuck it let them spout as I see what people think of them and understand sometimes kids get left home alone to log the net and mess with people but I have found your post to be informative and well proven to have been gain via expirence and not hear say.Id say big bigger then those below you stay and do what you do and brush those off.And if as a mod rollit wont back you I can understand the feeling of not being backed so dont mod for the site but stick around post your thoughts and in all other cases fuck em.Hope you can give it another go and just keep it going with those who know ya and appreciate what you contribute..Stick with it video


----------



## SHAMAN (May 7, 2007)

A real shame!! People need to voice there love for this Pot Pioneer. 
He helped blaze the trail for a lot of people on this site. 
With out this man this V-MAN, 
Alot of Noob's would still be killing Magic bean's instead of growing bud. 
I learned much from his thread's. And I know you all did to.
Is this how it ends!! leaving the students to become the teachers.
When you still have so much to share. 
If so I hope you fined your Happy Place.
Peace and good luck.


----------



## green_nobody (May 7, 2007)

Oh, com'on dude, don't let us sit out here in the cool freezing rain without your company
losing you would be really a major blow back to rollitup, so please, take as rest and free your mind from the frustration pressed on you and stay with us man! we need you here


----------



## stickstones (May 7, 2007)

No, I'm with you Princess. I've been here maybe a whole month now, and ngt's rant was one of the first I saw when I got here.

Video, I wish you well whatever you do, but I hope you don't leave. This is the internet and you will probably run into some form of what you got here wherever you go. But I must say that your posts have been very helpful to me.

I've never been part of a forum that didn't get this stuff happening on a regular basis. It's unfortunate and it happens, but I am certain, videoman, that you have more fans than detractors here.

Let's all pass the j, call it a day and let it go away.

Peace!


----------



## kindprincess (May 7, 2007)

here's a quote...

arguing over the internet is like running in the special olympics; even if you win, you're still a retard

or something to that effect; don't go. if you do, let it be because it's what you want, not because of a conflict with someone else...

kp


----------



## morp (May 7, 2007)

yes i agree with green. no reason for you to move on really, and youre definately an encyclopaedia for growers of my lowly calibre. 
i dont like to see 'cyber' tensions, they really dony amount to much and mean even less. dont let them get the better of you!


----------



## tmpsanity (May 7, 2007)

Via con Dios v-man. I hate to see you go. I sat quiet on the periphery before engaging in conversations on this site. Itwas you who made me feel I found a new home. Now it seems that this place is going to go te way of OG and the other defunct sites. I hope you find your way, and I hope we as a community can find ours.


----------



## cali-high (May 7, 2007)

Sup fellow peeps


Omg! Videoman your finally leaving...youve been here a long time. and ive gained so much respect for you and how you do things around here.


keep in touch.


peace
cali


----------



## BloodShotI'z (May 7, 2007)

Wow, Mr. Vid....One minute you're adding some really good info to a question of mine...I leave work & go home...log back on and see this.

Now I TRUELY am new here....a week and a half tops...maybe.

I know for a fact you'll be missed by the vets....but probably more-so by people like myself. There are just a few people on here who's advice I'd take without question. You're one...and probably tops as far as that goes.

Being that Im just starting...I was kind of already thinking of meaningful questions to ask you as my grow progresses. This really sucks.

I hope this all blows over (whatever "THIS" is). But if not...Im glad to have learned what I have so far, Vid. Thanks a bunch. You're The Man.


----------



## matthew1988 (May 7, 2007)

Yea videoman. ive been here a short while. and you have really really helped me with all my questions with your pre existing posts.. 

good luck thanks man much love!

_Matthew


----------



## green_nobody (May 7, 2007)

morp said:


> yes i agree with green. no reason for you to move on really, and youre definately an encyclopaedia for growers of my lowly calibre.
> i dont like to see 'cyber' tensions, they really dony amount to much and mean even less. dont let them get the better of you!


RIGHT, no power to the cyber bullies, we had enough hart times to beat them up in the yard, so once and for all stop that shit!

Video, you simply have to stay, no way around it man





kindprincess said:


> here's a quote...
> 
> arguing over the internet is like running in the special olympics; even if you win, you're still a retard
> 
> ...


and to you, i have deep respect for the athlete's starting at any Olympic event and you should start to pay the same too if you don't want to be the total retard on this! those people can outdo us at their events with total easiness despite their handicaps! keep that in mind!

peace


----------



## GSTATUS (May 7, 2007)

bro you take this too seriously.
...stay....people like you here..
pass down your knowledge....it is a marijuana growing forum not a dr. phil hotline


----------



## abudsmoker (May 7, 2007)

the rise and fall of another person on rollitup. basically theres some ego trip farewell


we will ll be here if you want to come back.


----------



## mogie (May 7, 2007)

Video you have been a true friend. I know the crap you took. I felt it too. You were the only person that extended a hand of friendship when things were looking down. Now it's my turn. Don't let some cyber asshole run you away. He isn't worth it. You have helped so many people here (probably me more then you realize). Please don't leave us now. We need you. 

Hey you just looked at FAQ and saw how much work was there you are bailing on me. LOL 

I love ya. Think about it before you make any hasty decisions.


----------



## hustlers7Ambition (May 7, 2007)

although i dont post often, i am on here multiple times daily. not to gain info but just becuase i like all this shit. i know my name is gay you can say whatev about it. i just have to say that you along with many others help make this site become what it is. dont leave. ur turning ur back on weed. fuck w/e that kid does.


----------



## abudsmoker (May 7, 2007)

personally im sick of this public display of im leaving fits, get over the issues @ hand or move on. 


peace


----------



## hearmenow (May 7, 2007)

VM, I am DEMANDING you remain here. This is not a request. Dude, I stuck around on this forum when I first discovered it because of YOU. I had been browsing several of the grow forums and it was solely because of the courtesy and time you took in helping me out, that I decided to call this "home". Since all this crap went down between you and baby, quite honestly, I've lost a lot of the "affection" I had for this site. The drama is a major buzz kill, man. If I could offer a small bit of advice, fuck all who pisses you off. Ignore them, man. As I tell my daughter who's 8, not everyone is going to like you and not everyone is going to agree with you. That's life. It's HOW you deal with this adversity that defines your character. I, for one, do not peg you as the kind to just leave because of some disagreement. We NEED diverse opinions. I need your opinions. I expect to see your ass on here first thing tomorrow morning when I log on. No excuses....


----------



## NO GROW (May 7, 2007)

I know every1 on this site, or almost every1 loves videoman but honestly it's been like a soap opera around here lately. There is a new drama thread everyother day. Not that long after these drama threads some1 starts a goodbye thread and every1 tells them they should stay and how much they need them. The truth is we need all senior members we can get and we dont need any of them to leave but what we really need is for all the gay ass drama to stop.....Whatever you decide I wish you the best of luck....


----------



## Zekedogg (May 7, 2007)

What happened to the days when you just sit back and smoke a jay and say "fuck it, who cares? 

Why drama? We as all members on this site live in a so called "fantasyworld" why include drama in your or anybody elses fantasy? Well I can answer that for obvious reasons....And if you do leave because of this videoman, you are at fault for backing down to some coward cuz he can and proving that whatever he is saying is affecting you in such a way, you wanna bail.

Fuck that dude, he prolly just sittin back, smokin and laughing at this shit cause he knows its affecting you. My advice would be to stay and forget about babygro. I mean, cmon dude he already gave himself a rep, ignore him and honestly "who gives a shit?"


----------



## morp (May 7, 2007)

babygro has good advice too, no need to start going at him again! he's not the one threatening to leave


----------



## mr_issues (May 7, 2007)

wtf... 
This is kinda the reason I have NOT been here much... God damn drama...
Videoman, I feel your pain... you will be missed if you leave! Thanks for ALL your help!!!


----------



## kindprincess (May 7, 2007)

green_nobody said:


> and to you (kp), i have deep respect for the athlete's starting at any Olympic event and you should start to pay the same too if you don't want to be the total retard on this! those people can outdo us at their events with total easiness despite their handicaps! keep that in mind!
> 
> peace


babe, i'm sorry you took offense; i thought you all would see the the validity of this statement.

as far as respect. my brother is one of those you have deep respect for. i live with one, and have to say that he's smarter than most "smart" people out there; it's not his fault his brain doesn't work properly. retardation is a medical term, not an insult. yes, the statement downplays those who are mentally challenged, and that's not how it's meant. take it for what it's worth.

and, there is a difference between someone who is unwillingly born mentally retarded, and someone who chooses to be.


----------



## cali-high (May 7, 2007)

thats true stop the drama man.


if you wanna leave then leave and if you wanna stay then stay. lets draw a line in the dirt choose your side.

im staying. i love this website!

peace
cali


----------



## (-)_(-) (May 7, 2007)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!






.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
PEACE DUUUDE


----------



## TheConstantGardner (May 7, 2007)

at the bell, both sides come out and click the "ignore" button. problem solved. we won't have to lose a senior member, a great contributor of knowledge, and a friend.

RING RING GOD DAMNIT


----------



## DoobsDay (May 7, 2007)

GSTATUS said:


> bro you take this too seriously.
> ...stay....people like you here..
> pass down your knowledge....it is a marijuana growing forum not a dr. phil hotline




thank god someone else here has some common sense.


----------



## Doobie Doo (May 7, 2007)

Oldfart said:


> VIDEOMAN DONT GO.....THE STUPID MORONS THAT RUN THIS SITE ARE JUST A BUNCH OF FUCKING ASSHOLES AND NEVER BACK UP THIER OWN NOR TAKE RESPONSIBILITIES FOR THIER ACTIONS. Cyphercrash was all set to crash this place permanantly untill I talked him out of it. You all remember Cyphercrash, he was also treated like shit here thanks to the FUCKING ASSHOLES THAT BE.


You need to smoke a J and calm the F#ck down.


----------



## Moon Shadow (May 7, 2007)

I'll just go find ya.

If you need to heal then take my medician with ya. Need a friend I'll go with Ya.

Any thing else would be like vitural suicide. To lose any family member hurts us all.

Rollitup without video man; I can't tkink that high.


----------



## pandabear (May 7, 2007)

fuck video!! hes an asshole!! he advised me to put molasses on my plants and now thier dead! 


 j/k


yea I like the drama it makes it exciting you should stay video. Fight it out!!!   

I could see it now you and babygro whipping out charts and graphs trying to out do the other

It would be a "drug war" 


get it 



well i thought it was funny


----------



## Schmoo (May 7, 2007)

Letting someone get to you on the internet, I find, is not worth it. Do you realize who most people are who talk shit? They ain't shit in real life. They're ugly, worthless scum who just like to rag on people because you can't see the REAL them.

Ignore 'em and do what YOU like, fuck what they say. I can't stress it enough man, I've dealt with so many of these people, they're just R-E-T-A-R-D-E-D.


----------



## TheConstantGardner (May 7, 2007)

pandabear said:


> fuck video!! hes an asshole!! he advised me to put molasses on my plants and now thier dead!
> 
> 
> j/k


Jeezuz man, you scared the shit outa me. I just started watering with molasses Thursday.

b.t.w., some great stuff. Buds are already swelling like crazy. Gonna give 'em a biscuit Wednesday and see what they do for me.


----------



## rsupload (May 7, 2007)

Arguing on the interweb... is ghey...yep I said interweb...lol.. Videoman..you have helped me out with good info and I appreciate it. These places are supposed to be enjoyable..not the BS...but there is ALWAYS forum dram. I ahve no idea what is going on...and I don't care...I just love you bitches.


----------



## pandabear (May 7, 2007)

TheConstantGardner said:


> Jeezuz man, you scared the shit outa me. I just started watering with molasses Thursday.
> 
> b.t.w., some great stuff. Buds are already swelling like crazy. Gonna give 'em a biscuit Wednesday and see what they do for me.


 

lol I was pretending that I put the molasses directly on my plants 


anyway what week of flower did you start your molasses? I been waiting for the 4th week of flower is that to late?


----------



## TheConstantGardner (May 7, 2007)

pandabear said:


> anyway what week of flower did you start your molasses? I been waiting for the 4th week of flower is that to late?


I'm in 6th week. You should be good I think.


----------



## Stonerville (May 7, 2007)

hey videoman hit the road pal


----------



## Buds R Us (May 7, 2007)

i swear this shit happens on every site


----------



## FilthyFletch (May 7, 2007)

Hmmm a member since what today says hit the road? IOd arther you hit the road now and save us some time.Video stick it out for sure you want those 2 to win??


----------



## FlipAPenny (May 7, 2007)

This is bull shit! I have learned too much to see something like this happen. Who has helped to community more? Stay around and kick the other person out. V-man stay and the other person is out!

That's all I have to say about that.


----------



## SmokerE (May 7, 2007)

Check it out Mr. Video. Rollitup can get mad or whatever, doesn't really bother me. I appreciate rollitup giving us the forum to talk and discuss alternative and applications when it comes to growing. As in life there is "@$$ holes", so take it as anywhere you go you will have the same thing including forums. Within forums that are discussing specifics i.e. growing you will see the competitive and sometimes jealous nature of individuals arise. I look at this and laugh refusing to get frustrated. I don't know the specifics on any individual conversation or thread, and to be quite honest I couldn't really give a $hit. My advice to you Mr. Video is to keep it simple sir, help with your posts and show us them bomb ass grows you do. Anything that pertains to a possible financial gain for anyone I would steer clear of it. It's all hype! Grow software, sorry I can't help from laughing at that. Anyways this is my feelings to everyone on here. Get some beans from nirvana or a bag. Get some dirt or build a hydro setup from the FAQ. Buy some lights and nutes and keep us updated!


----------



## reeffermadness (May 7, 2007)

Damn...Videoman had great knowledge to pass around too. I wish you would stay but you gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## Phyzo (May 7, 2007)

I dont know v-man but I ghost over almost all his post. I did learn alot form him, thats why im growing right now. Man hate to see you leave.


----------



## pyromaniac (May 7, 2007)

i know ive only been a member here for a few weeks, but damn it pains me to see videoman go. i learned a lotta stuff from his posts. 
You will be missed V-man.  peace

 one for the road (lol)


----------



## darkchildsks (May 7, 2007)

I'll jump on this band wagon, I haven't posted much on this site, what can I say, I'm not good with words, and I haven't spoken directly to videoman, but I'm always checking out his post because he really is a wealth of knowledge, and from what I've read, ever since he started posting in this forum it has been his character to help out everyone and anyone he can, always more then polite, and to lose him is a SERIOUS lost to this forum. Please video, your too great a person to get pushed out like this, we all love you!


----------



## eastlosg1 (May 7, 2007)

dont let these internet bullies get to video. Youve always been helpful and hope u decide to stay


----------



## ice_mystic (May 7, 2007)

see thats that bullshit...i say fuck what babygro and ngk say...honestly this is the first time ive replied to videomans post but i have read and taken advice ova time which has helped me ALOT..videoman if u leave now they win for sure...how do you make one of those polls? how bout we vote on who stays and who goes?


----------



## rsupload (May 7, 2007)

green_nobody said:


> RIGHT, no power to the cyber bullies, we had enough hart times to beat them up in the yard, so once and for all stop that shit!
> 
> Video, you simply have to stay, no way around it man
> 
> ...


wow...talk about sensitve..grow a pair of balls and realize when someone is joking. SO tired of this sensitive crap and not wanting to offend anyone. If you took what she said as serious..you are a F'n retard.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 7, 2007)




----------



## rsupload (May 7, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


>


----------



## SmokerE (May 7, 2007)

I wonder why alot of people posting in here start with "I watch alot but don't say much"?


----------



## SmokerE (May 7, 2007)

Manipulation of an internet fantasy world.


----------



## hondaturbo (May 8, 2007)

thanks for everything video you have been a gigantic help on my 1st grow, your odor machine lives on in my room keeping the guy next door in the dark


----------



## fdd2blk (May 8, 2007)

Oldfart said:


> I am sorry but even though some people were NOT senior members, my friend has gotten the same trreatment from some of the Higher (pardon the PUN) ups here. This is the same reason He has not been back here and has taken all his pictures with him and his knowledge and friendship. you all remember Cyphercrash (Black Thumb Plant Killer) he refeuses to return here, 1 because every time he tries to log in he can not (probably Banned) and 2 because he never wants any one to be treated the way he was treated here. He came off this site with his Jaw on the floor and his mind in a state of confusion because he could not believe people could treat other people this way. VIDEOMAN DONT GO, if the morons that be cant back up their own then fuck em we can tear this site down with Cyphercrashes Help if you want, he was all prepared to permanantly crash the POS (Piece of SHIT) of a server they use here until I talked him out of it. Let US know well bring it down.





Oldfart said:


> VIDEOMAN DONT GO.....THE STUPID MORONS THAT RUN THIS SITE ARE JUST A BUNCH OF FUCKING ASSHOLES AND NEVER BACK UP THIER OWN NOR TAKE RESPONSIBILITIES FOR THIER ACTIONS. Cyphercrash was all set to crash this place permanantly untill I talked him out of it. You all remember Cyphercrash, he was also treated like shit here thanks to the FUCKING ASSHOLES THAT BE.


----------



## MisoHi (May 8, 2007)

Mistakes were made. Feelings were hurt. People over reacted. And now a true contributor to this site has left. Shit happens and drama is part of life. 

All I can say is ... So long, and thanks for the fish...

Take care V-man.


----------

